# Carolina Cast Pro's Comprehensive Guide to Power Casting Available next week!!



## Tommy

Cast farther than you thought possible!!

With the help of Go Pro Video productions, my new DVD will be available on or about Feb 15th. I tried to include all of the stuff I've learned over 2 decades of competitive casting and pack it all into one DVD designed to help FISHERMEN and WOMEN learn to cast farther. This is NOT just for tournament casting but real, on the beach distance. It includes chapters on Footwork, the importance of using the body for power, Arms, Acceleration and more. Also are 5 different casting styles broken down and explained PLUS bonus segment on reel tuning.

https://youtu.be/TgYYoKxp9r0


carolinacastpro.com

Tommy


----------



## Joe H

Schweet!


----------



## abass105

Sounds great. I am in. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Looks good!!


----------



## Tommy

In stock!!!


----------



## Guest

Met Tommy and his wife at Hatteras on Sunday. Got to see the new prototype CPS rod. Very nice!

Also got the DVD from him. Already watched it today while it is raining and it is very good for technique fundamentals. And if you have an Akios reel good info on that also.

Great people, great company, great products!!!


----------



## Tommy

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Met Tommy and his wife at Hatteras on Sunday. Got to see the new prototype CPS rod. Very nice!
> 
> Also got the DVD from him. Already watched it today while it is raining and it is very good for technique fundamentals. And if you have an Akios reel good info on that also.
> 
> Great people, great company, great products!!!


It was great to meet you guys. I'm glad you like the DVD and I appreciate the feedback!!


----------



## Spladle160

Awesome video. I don't know that there was a lot on there that I haven't read on here but it's so much easier to understand with good visuals and the fundamentals being pounded in. I feel like it's helped me a ton. I was spraying 8 oz. between 45° left and right and 90 yards if I was lucky. I watched your video and within minutes I'm within 5-10° left to right and 110-120 yards over and over. Of course i thing my reel may be too tight and I might be cutting myself short. Really great video. Some of it seems pretty well duh simple but it works.


----------

